# Wenn es um die Wurscht geht...



## Andal (12. November 2016)

Wenn es um die Wurscht geht und es wurscht ist, was die Wurschtsemmel am Ende kostet:

http://www.theberkelworld.com/de/aufschnittmaschine-mit-schwungrad/volano-p15

:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Wenn es um die Wurscht geht...*

da legsch di nider........


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Wenn es um die Wurscht geht...*

das ist doch mal ein Schnapper


----------



## u-see fischer (12. November 2016)

*AW: Wenn es um die Wurscht geht...*

Schlappe 7.500 Tacken um die Salami vom Discounter in schöne gleichdicke (dünne) Scheiben zu schneiden. Außerdem ist das auch in Blickfang für die Küche.

 Hab's mir gleich bestellt. |kopfkrat |bigeyes 

 Kann mir aber vorstellen, dass der Preis für ein Kleinserienmodell, wahrscheinlich von Hand gefertigt und gänzlich aus Metall, durchaus gerechtfertigt ist. Muss man sein Leben lang auch keine neue Aufschneidemaschine mehr kaufen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Wenn es um die Wurscht geht...*

Sollte jeder Haushalt haben...


----------



## sprogoe (12. November 2016)

*AW: Wenn es um die Wurscht geht...*

Getreu dem Spruch:
"In der allergrößten Not, schmeckt die Wurst auch ohne Brot",
werde ich wohl nie das Verlangen nach derartiger "Schnibbelmaschine" haben.


----------



## zokker (12. November 2016)

*AW: Wenn es um die Wurscht geht...*

Hab mir auch gerade eine bestellt.

Andal hat schon Recht, lieber gleich etwas ordentliches kaufen ...


----------



## Micha383 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Wenn es um die Wurscht geht...*

0,3mm scheiden?
hmm...
Wenn besuch kommt schön dünn aufschneiden und sparen.
Aber wenn ich weiter schwäbisch denke, dann muss das Gerät deutlich billiger sein damit sich das lohnt
|kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (12. November 2016)

*AW: Wenn es um die Wurscht geht...*

Aber geil wäre es schon, wenn man sich damit feinste Schinken für die Brotzeit damit herrichten darf.


----------



## Zander Jonny (12. November 2016)

*AW: Wenn es um die Wurscht geht...*

Geiles Teil #6


----------



## Lajos1 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Wenn es um die Wurscht geht...*

Hallo,

ich habe gerade noch bemerkt, daß man damit kein Brot schneiden kann (schneidet maximal 3 mm). Sonst hätte ich sie mir doch glatt bestellt.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## daci7 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Wenn es um die Wurscht geht...*

Gibt Leute die geben das 10 fache und weit mehr fürn Auto aus mit dem man noch nichtmal die Karpfensachen an' Platz fahren kann ... Dann doch lieber was mit Funktion


----------



## Andal (12. November 2016)

*AW: Wenn es um die Wurscht geht...*



daci7 schrieb:


> Gibt Leute die geben das 10 fache und weit mehr fürn Auto aus mit dem man noch nichtmal die Karpfensachen an' Platz fahren kann ... Dann doch lieber was mit Funktion



Ganz meiner Meinung. Es gibt deutlich sinnlosere Sachen. #6


----------



## Riesenangler (12. November 2016)

*AW: Wenn es um die Wurscht geht...*

Bin Schockverliebt in das Teil. Das für meine Selfmade Schinken. PERFEKT.


----------



## u-see fischer (14. November 2016)

*AW: Wenn es um die Wurscht geht...*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe gerade noch bemerkt, daß man damit kein Brot schneiden kann (schneidet maximal 3 mm). Sonst hätte ich sie mir doch glatt bestellt.
> 
> ...



 Mal den Hersteller kontaktieren, da die Aufschneidemaschine sehr wahrscheinlich sowieso in Handarbeit hergestellt wird, werden die auch eine mit einigen Distanzscheiben ausstatten, dann nimmt man(n) halt 2 solcher Maschinen, eine für Wurst und Schinken und eine für's Brot.


----------

